# Best Sound Quality MP3 Player



## M0nit0r

Can someone who has extensive knowledge of portable mp3 player answer this question of mine?


I have a couple of decent earphones: Sony MDR-EX81LP/W and JVC HA-FX66R


I also have a 2GB I-Pod nano and an old Sony network walkman


I have a problem with the sound eq settings of the ipod because every time I try to adjust the equalized settings, the sound starts distorting.


On the Sony, there are only 2 settings +/- Bass & -/+ Treb


It seems that I cannot get the settings just right to the way I want to hear my songs.


I listen to various genres depending on the time of day, but I need a portable audio player that can really win my heart with it's powerful sound as well as a high quality amp.


Please assist


----------



## M0nit0r

I have heard that Cowon players are quite good when it comes to power output and quality....


----------



## big angry

I have a Sony 4 GB Walkman that has amazing sound quality. So good that I felt compelled to start a thread to let the world know about it.







It's so good I can't even listen to my iPod anymore.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big angry* /forum/post/13694391
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 4 GB Walkman that has amazing sound quality. So good that I felt compelled to start a thread to let the world know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so good I can't even listen to my iPod anymore.



Which model is that? I have one of the Sony network NE-107 player and while the SQ is better than the ipod it's no where near the SQ of the Cowon X5. The headphone out on the X5 died after only one year so I am now looking for replacement. Build quality of the Sony far exceeded the crappy Cowon though.


----------



## chavel

Headphones make a huge difference. A 320K MP3 on my Zen Vision M with Grados model 60s, for about 60 bucks, can sound better than a SACD and room full of Def Techs.


----------



## drecar

Can you'll please define what you mean by SQ? Is there really better sound available than IPOD and Quality headphones? Does anyone know how the Zune sounds as compared to Ipod?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drecar* /forum/post/14167167
> 
> 
> Can you'll please define what you mean by SQ? Is there really better sound available than IPOD and Quality headphones? Does anyone know how the Zune sounds as compared to Ipod?



SQ= sound quality. Cowon makes the best sounding MP3 players. Go here and read about it >>> http://iaudiophile.net/forums/index.php 


For headphone reviews and discussion, go here >>> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/


----------



## oztech

Lossless on any player with a good set of phones I bet the difference other than layout

and build quality is at a minimum.


----------



## blackstar79

I have a Cowon D2 along with my Shure headphones, SQ is spectacular on it, far beyond that of Ipod, better even than the Zen M. other advantage with the Cowon is it will accept FLAC file types for that extra bit of quality. Being that you live in Canada the Cowon's are harder to get. other than Ebay the only place i think you could get it is NCIX.com.


----------



## chavel

For headphone reviews and discussion, go here >>> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/ 


Wow!! A whole new universe of information on how to get the best SQ out of headphones.


My next portable AV system is going to be either the Wind or the Asus UMPC. I'm guessing the onboard DACs are not going to cut it.


Any ideas on a USB headphone DAC/Amp that is highly portable and will sound better than the onboard audio for less than $200?


----------



## chavel

I'm reading a thread at the http://www.head-fi.org/forums/ on the iBasso D2 USB DAC headphone amplifier. http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=32 .


This DAC headphone amplifier looks very interesting.


Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706

- USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding

- Works as a DAC+AMP Combo or a standalone AMP

- 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching

- 470mAh rechargeable Li-polymer battery with integrated charging system

- Measures 51*21*82mm, and weighs only 108g

- Battery life is 38hours

- Comes with leather pouch, AC adapter, USB cable, warranty card, and owner's manual


It's 104 Euros which after last weeks stock market is probably approaching $200 with shipping.


The next closest thing the "RSA Predator" goes for $500.


From what I'm reading the people on the head-fi forum are really serious about their SQ and one of these rigs jacked into a mini laptop with a decent set of cans could make for a real nice portable av system.


----------



## Rockenstein

I have an iPod 2nd gen Nano and a Sony NWZ S618 Walkman...


The Sony blows the iPod away in terms of SQ on my UE Super.Fi 5 EB in ear buds and for me the Sony delivers a "fuller" sound in comparison to the Cowen players. I primarily use my iPod only as a docked player feeding the tunes to my home theater system since I purchased the Sony Walkman, the Sony sounds sooo much better through the buds and quite simply that's why I bought it.


----------

